

Ask HN: Why is http://www.google.com not redirecting to https on mobile? - mtijll

Same for http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.it etc. Aren&#x27;t browsers preloaded with hsts nowadays?
======
altrus
I'm guessing it may be because if you're trying to access an https site
through a wireless AP that redirects your request to a landing page requiring
you to accept their terms of service, you'll get a browser security error.

If you make a request to a regular, unsecured site, you'll avoid the security
warning, and be able to use the redirect page where you can log on (or accept)
the terms of service and use the AP.

------
zoowar
Why are you not connecting to https rather than hoping for some redirect?

